
Silicon Valley investors call for California to secede from the US - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/09/trump-win-california-secede-calexit-silicon-valley
======
herbst
Oh c'mon seriously? Americans own brexit? We get it, you somehow are not happy
with the choice you made ...

~~~
braveo
They can't legally secede, the man is ignorant.

